# Sonic Generations



## DW_ (Dec 10, 2011)

So Sega released a new Sonic game. I admit I was interested, not having had fun with any Sonic-related games at all since Shadow's game (because holy fuck he uses guns and shit), so I went to Future Shit to pick up a copy yesterday. Oh okay, this is fu-- _holy shit omg these stages are awesome. beating the ever-living crap out of shadow was never this much fun._ 

So, does anyone else have this game? If so, #whatdoyouthink.

(Oh yeah I have it for PS3 because my computer is a hunk of shit.)


----------



## JadeFire (Dec 10, 2011)

I haven't picked up a modern Sonic game since Sonic '06, save for playing Colors once or twice. If Generations is good, I might have to give it a try.


----------



## DW_ (Dec 11, 2011)

I managed to get myself stuck under a tree canopy in Planet Wisp Act 2. Don't ask how it happened, I have no clue.


----------



## Sulfur (Dec 11, 2011)

Have been saving up to get it


----------



## xcliber (Dec 11, 2011)

It's probably Sonic's best games since Sonic Adventure. Sure there were some rough patches in there, but it looks like they may be on the right track again. My only question now is: How much more can they do with the hedgehog Engine? My biggest complaint about the game was how short it was. Can be played start to finish in under 2 hours.


----------



## Sulfur (Dec 11, 2011)

they can improve. Just keep bringing back old levels revamped to this century, maybe bring back old characters. Miss seeing Vector and Rouge


----------



## SirRob (Dec 11, 2011)

xcliber said:


> It's probably Sonic's best games since Sonic Adventure *2*.


Fixed.





Sulfur said:


> they can improve. Just keep bringing back old levels revamped to this century, maybe bring back old characters. Miss seeing Vector and Rouge


No! No old characters! Or new ones! They should make it like Mario and restrict those characters to spin off party games!


----------



## DW_ (Dec 11, 2011)

SirRob said:


> No! No old characters! Or new ones! They should make it like Mario and restrict those characters to spin off party games!


 :||||||||||  

Though I have to say Generations is the most fun I've had playing Sonic since Shadow got his own game. I just repeated myself, didn't I? :V


----------



## HeroHoxha (Dec 11, 2011)

I have the 3ds version. Good gameplay and all (it plays more like Sonic Rush than anything), but the levels are too short (you can finish classic green hill in less than 30 seconds), and there are only 7 or 8 levels, plus 7 boss fights. At least mission mode is fun, but you need to use your play coins to unlock them all. Not to mention the online leaderboards add some play time.

Still, I'd imagine the console version is superior. I've played the PS3 demo before for about an hour straight.


----------



## xcliber (Dec 11, 2011)

3ds version sucks imo. didn't play like rush at all. It felt empty and the level design was piss poor. Console/PC version on the other hand was very well done.


----------



## Conker (Dec 11, 2011)

I plan on grabbing it for the PC sometime before Christmas. It's only thirty bucks on Steam! I've been waiting for awhile to get this, but I have to finish Skyward Sword first.

I've been told the game is on the short side, which bothers me, and it has some of the shitty  new characters like Shadow. Fucking hate that. But, I can deal with it if it's actually good. Last good sonic game was Sonic 3/Sonic and Knuckles on the Genesis


----------



## DW_ (Dec 11, 2011)

Conker said:


> I plan on grabbing it for the PC sometime before Christmas. It's only thirty bucks on Steam! I've been waiting for awhile to get this, but I have to finish Skyward Sword first.
> 
> I've been told the game is on the short side, which bothers me, and it has some of the shitty  new characters like Shadow. Fucking hate that. But, I can deal with it if it's actually good. Last good sonic game was Sonic 3/Sonic and Knuckles on the Genesis


It's short, yes, but fun.

Shadow's only there as a rival fight; you only get an emerald from him and other than that he holds no other significance to the plot. Same with Silver and Metal Sonic.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 11, 2011)

Isn't it great that you can beat up the characters you hate?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 11, 2011)

IN HIS WOOOOOOORLD...


----------



## DW_ (Dec 11, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> IN HIS WOOOOOOORLD...



LOL.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 11, 2011)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIC 

HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRROOOOOOOOOOOEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Sulfur (Dec 11, 2011)

needs more chili dogs scratch grounder and boots?


----------



## SirRob (Dec 11, 2011)

Kids, there's nothing more cool than being hugged by someone you like. But if someone tries to touch you in a place or in a way that makes you feel uncomfortable, that's no good. It's your body! No one has the right to touch you if you don't want them to. So what do you do? First, you say no! Then, you get out of there! Most important, you gotta tell someone you trust! Like your parents, your teacher, a police officer!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 11, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Kids, there's nothing more cool than being hugged by someone you like. But if someone tries to touch you in a place or in a way that makes you feel uncomfortable, that's no good. It's your body! No one has the right to touch you if you don't want them to. So what do you do? First, you say no! Then, you get out of there! Most important, you gotta tell someone you trust! Like your parents, your teacher, a police officer!


Got any cheese...?


----------



## HeroHoxha (Dec 11, 2011)

xcliber said:


> 3ds version sucks imo. didn't play like rush at all. It felt empty and the level design was piss poor. Console/PC version on the other hand was very well done.



I wouldn't say it flat out sucks. Feels rushed and could have been better, but it doesn't suck in my opinion. The level design wasn't what got me, it was the short length of the levels.

And to stay on topic...

ALL HAIL SHADDOOOWWW
HEROES RISE AGAAAINNN
OBLITERATING EVERYTHING THAT'S NOT YOUR FRRIIEENND


----------



## xcliber (Dec 11, 2011)

Well maybe "sucks" was a bit strong. But it definitely felt like Dimps dropped the ball. To me, it was a big letdown.


----------



## JadeFire (Dec 11, 2011)

They should totally bring back the Chao Garden.

Just sayin'.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 11, 2011)

JadeFire said:


> They should totally bring back the Chao Garden.
> 
> Just sayin'.


They should make it its own game to please fans and to keep it the heck away from the main series.


----------



## ~secret~ (Dec 11, 2011)

It was a bit short. But all good Sonic games are.


----------



## Conker (Dec 11, 2011)

TheDW said:


> It's short, yes, but fun.
> 
> Shadow's only there as a rival fight; you only get an emerald from him and other than that he holds no other significance to the plot. Same with Silver and Metal Sonic.


I don't mind it being short since it has a discounted price. A good Sonic game is also replayable, so I'll probably run through levels again and again at my leisure. Sega did announce that there would be DLC packs in the form of new levels to play as well, and while I'm no big fan of some DLC (map packs for shooters that are super pricey), this might be worth it. I am hoping to pick the game up on a Steam sale though.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 14, 2011)

Ugh, Fuck, Shit.                                DIMPS is going to make Sonic 4: EP 2... MY RAGE.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 14, 2011)

What's wrong with Dimps? They've made great games, such as-

Well they weren't _that_ bad...


----------



## DW_ (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm more concerned with Generations' final boss; namely how FUCKING ANNOYING it is.

Wait, Episode 2, you sa--



Perverted Impact said:


> Ugh, Fuck, Shit.                                 DIMPS is going to make Sonic 4: EP 2... MY RAGE.



Fuck.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 14, 2011)

On a related note, I just jizzed my pants.

[yt]gZ_esthqnaU[/yt]


----------



## DW_ (Dec 14, 2011)

SirRob said:


> On a related note, I just jizzed my pants.


EVERY release date for EVERY platform EXCEPT PC has been announced -- even iOS, Android and WP7. WHAT THE HELL, SEGA.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 14, 2011)

TheDW said:


> EVERY release date for EVERY platform EXCEPT PC has been announced -- even iOS, Android and WP7. WHAT THE HELL, SEGA.


Now why would a game with CD in its name be released for a PC?


----------



## DW_ (Dec 14, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Now why would a game with CD in its name be released for a PC?



Ask SEGA that question.


----------



## DW_ (Dec 14, 2011)

TheDW said:


> Ask SEGA that question.


 Unless you were being :V of course.

edit: agh fuck wrong button.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 14, 2011)

TheDW said:


> Unless you were being :V of course.
> 
> edit: agh fuck wrong button.


No I was not being :V.





I was being sarcastic.


----------



## DW_ (Dec 14, 2011)

SirRob said:


> No I was not being :V.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



same difference :V


----------



## Evill_Bob (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes, Generations is good. Not great or awesome, just good. Which is pretty earthshattering considering Sonic's ventures over the past 10 years.


----------



## Sulfur (Dec 14, 2011)

Still loved Unleashed but Heroes Rocked. I want the gaming marketplaces to come out with sonic adventure 2 already. why have 1 but not 2. And yeah, Sonic 4 episode 2 sometime next year. I would LOVE a Chao Garden arcade game. call it "Chao Garden Rises" or something the has you doing various chao garden things, most important chao reproduction and eggs to hatch tails chao or knuckles chao


----------



## DW_ (Dec 14, 2011)

Sulfur said:


> Still loved Unleashed but Heroes Rocked. I want the gaming marketplaces to come out with sonic adventure 2 already. why have 1 but not 2. And yeah, Sonic 4 episode 2 sometime next year. I would LOVE a Chao Garden arcade game. call it "Chao Garden Rises" or something the has you doing various chao garden things, most important chao reproduction and eggs to hatch tails chao or knuckles chao



er, i assume you mean adventure *3*, because sonic adventure 2 already exists.


----------



## Sulfur (Dec 15, 2011)

I was meaning SA2 for 360 in marketplace. I know it exists cause I played Green Hill zone and posted vid on youtube like 6 years ago XD


----------



## DW_ (Dec 17, 2011)

Can you girls beat 3:15.30 on Rooftop Run?


----------



## xcliber (Dec 17, 2011)

TheDW said:


> Can you girls beat 3:15.30 on Rooftop Run?


Challenge Accepted:
Modern:
2:24.20
174 Rings
56880
Rank: S

Classic:
3.13.94
120 Rings
56610
Rank: S


----------



## DW_ (Dec 17, 2011)

xcliber said:


> Challenge Accepted:
> Modern:
> 2:24.20
> 174 Rings
> ...



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa im terrible. :c


----------



## CinnamonApples (Dec 21, 2011)

The only thing I really didn't care for about the game was the lack of level variety. Between Speed Highway, City Escape, Crisis City, and Spogonia, city levels took up a large chunk of the game. Not to say those levels weren't fun, but I feel as ifâ€”for a celebration of the franchise's twentieth anniversaryâ€”the game didn't really display all of what all of his games had to offer. [/fanbrat]



TheDW said:


> er, i assume you mean adventure *3*, because sonic adventure 2 already exists.



For all intents and purposes, Sonic Adventure 3 came out five years ago, it just really sucked.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 21, 2011)

They need to just stop making 3D Sonic games. The SA games were good. Everything after that was horrifying. _Everything._ Gimme the Sonic 3 + Knuckles experience again, with actually interesting level design and actually interesting characters that didn't have to speak to convey plot, plzkthx.


----------



## Parlance (Jan 3, 2012)

I played it at a friends house, it was the most amazing thing i have ever played in my life. Oh my god its awesome


----------



## Neovius (Jan 3, 2012)

SirRob said:


> On a related note, I just jizzed my pants.
> 
> [yt]gZ_esthqnaU[/yt]



Lol I was just going to rant about them not making classic 2D game that is actually not a remake, and then I saw this...



Runefox said:


> They need to just stop making 3D Sonic games. The SA games were good. Everything after that was horrifying. _Everything._ Gimme the Sonic 3 + Knuckles experience again, with actually interesting level design and actually interesting characters that didn't have to speak to convey plot, plzkthx.



Exactly


----------



## HeroHoxha (Jan 3, 2012)

I think Sega finally gave up when they released Shadow the Hedgehog back in 05. I still enjoyed the game to an extent, the graphics were solid at the time, and you finally got the full story behind Shadow's existence. But the guns and vehicles made me shit trains in a bad way. Not to mention it was around this time that Sega decided to hire the 4kids voice actors to replace the old voice cast. Good thing they replaced the cast yet again.

I like to pretend Sonic 06 never existed...


----------



## Conker (Jan 6, 2012)

This game is the worst kind of console port on the PC, but thankfully enough nostalgia is present to keep me going.

I refuse to get a gamepad, and 3D sonic does'nt control all that well with a keyboard.


----------



## xcliber (Jan 6, 2012)

Conker said:


> This game is the worst kind of console port on the PC, but thankfully enough nostalgia is present to keep me going.
> 
> I refuse to get a gamepad, and 3D sonic does'nt control all that well with a keyboard.



I have both the PC and PS3 versions, and the difference is night and day. The PC version is far better than consoles simply due to it's higher framerate. Higher fps means less lag in the controls. 
Why do you refuse to get a gamepad? I use a wired 360 controller as my PC gamepad.


----------



## Xeno (Jan 6, 2012)

Sonic Unleashed pretty much killed Sonic games for me. Maybe Generations can change my mind about that.


----------



## Conker (Jan 6, 2012)

xcliber said:


> I have both the PC and PS3 versions, and the difference is night and day. The PC version is far better than consoles simply due to it's higher framerate. Higher fps means less lag in the controls.
> Why do you refuse to get a gamepad? I use a wired 360 controller as my PC gamepad.


My framerate gets spotty in some areas, which is sad because my computer isn't exactly terrible. I run other new games (Bulletstorm, Deus Ex: Human Revolution) on high, but this I need to dick with the settings a bit. Not sure that'll even fix some of the framerate issues. Steam forums show other people having general problems.

I figure if I buy a game for my PC, I should be able to play it with the traditional PC setup. Course, I can't use a mouse on this game...or ctrl or shift or caps lock. Ended up mapping buttons to the ESDF and the arrow keys. Jump is space bar. Modern Sonic feels sluggish if he's moving anywhere but forward


----------



## xcliber (Jan 7, 2012)

Conker said:


> My framerate gets spotty in some areas, which is sad because my computer isn't exactly terrible. I run other new games (Bulletstorm, Deus Ex: Human Revolution) on high, but this I need to dick with the settings a bit. Not sure that'll even fix some of the framerate issues. Steam forums show other people having general problems.
> 
> I figure if I buy a game for my PC, I should be able to play it with the traditional PC setup. Course, I can't use a mouse on this game...or ctrl or shift or caps lock. Ended up mapping buttons to the ESDF and the arrow keys. Jump is space bar. Modern Sonic feels sluggish if he's moving anywhere but forward



I'll admit that it has issues on my powerhouse of a PC too on occasion. Specifically in Chemical Plant. Something about ATI cards not liking how the game code handles water.

Wow, really? I can't stand trying to use the keyboard or mouse for ANY platforming game, much less a high speed, precision platformer like Sonic.


----------



## Conker (Jan 7, 2012)

xcliber said:


> I'll admit that it has issues on my powerhouse of a PC too on occasion. Specifically in Chemical Plant. Something about ATI cards not liking how the game code handles water.
> 
> Wow, really? I can't stand trying to use the keyboard or mouse for ANY platforming game, much less a high speed, precision platformer like Sonic.


Yeah, Chemical Plant gave me the most troubles. Sky Sanctuary had some hiccups to, but nothing too bad I suppose. I have an ATI card, so I guess that's the problem. Apparently Rage doesn't run for shit on ATI cards to, so I guess this one is on developers being lazy and not coding things right? 

I beat Super Meat Boy without a gamepad; I figure I can do the same with this.


----------



## Jonny (Jan 9, 2012)

I think Sonic Generations is probably a good game, but from what I played it just came across as so utterly vanilla I didn't care. It didn't even have new levels to fall back on, and the 3D character models lacked the charm of the original games for me. 
Okay, more often than not Sonic's experiments fall flat on their face. But in truth I'm glad they at least tried to shake things up a bit. I think that Sega's heart was in the right place when they made these games, they just lack something in the execution. I liked the concept of Shadow the Hedgehog and actually liked the "dark" style of it. It was let down, however, by the sloppy controls, mediocre graphics and godawful loading times. Similarly, Sonic Riders was a good idea, but way too frustrating. It actually broke one of my PS2 controllers. Sonic CD is a great idea on paper, but the actual logistics of time-travelling are a nightmare. You just can't build up enough speed. Okay, great run fast to travel through time: nice touch. Just make it within the realms of possibility to do so.
One game I did really enjoy, however, was Sonic Heroes. I thought it was a really good game: the controls do bizarre things from time to time and the graphics could be better. But, you know, I think it does a lot of things right. I think the team action gameplay system puts an interesting spin on things without compromising what we love about Sonic. I like the levelling up of characters and the fact the enemies have an actual HP bar. It's not perfect, but I played the heck out of it when I was younger and enjoyed every moment.

So now we come to a traditional Sonic game that sticks to what we know. Which is fine, but unfortunately at this stage we don't care. It offers nothing new, which is both a blessing and a curse, really. I wonder where we go from here.


----------



## xcliber (Jan 9, 2012)

Sonic CD actually had specific spots in each level designed to give the player enough room to time travel, such as a long stretch of flat with a few minor obstacles to make it challenging, or two springs facing each other and all you have to do is bounce back and forth between them. You just have to find the right spot. There's a ton of re-playability in Sonic CD thanks to the time travel aspect.

My biggest complaint nowadays is how short the levels really are. I have every Modern level in Generations beaten in less than 2:30 with the exception of Planet Wisp. At least 3 of them are down under 2 minutes (Green Hill - 1:51, Speed Highway - 1:57, Crisis City - 1:58 ). I just found a new shortcut in Seaside Hill that, on serious run, could put my final time under the 2 minute mark (current best is 2:11 with the new shortcut while playing the rest of the level rather casually). And I could get Chemical Plant down there too if I could just nail that huge shortcut right at the beginning.

The only other thing that bothers me is my own obsessive need to speedrun the levels. I tried playing through the game casually the other day, playing all classic and modern levels sequentially, and all was going good until I found that new shortcut in Seaside Hill and spent about 10 lives trying to figure out how to nail it properly. After that, all bets were off. Got frustrated by the end of Rooftop Run Act 1 and just said, "Fuck it, I don't feel like playing Planet Wisp."


----------



## Conker (Jan 9, 2012)

I really like this game now. That mostly falls on two factors: this is the first Sonic game I've played since Sonic Adventures 1, and this is actually a good Sonic game with no bullshit like TURNING INTO A WEREWOLF


----------



## xcliber (Jan 9, 2012)

Conker said:


> I really like this game now. That mostly falls on two factors: this is the first Sonic game I've played since Sonic Adventures 1, and this is actually a good Sonic game with no bullshit like TURNING INTO A WEREWOLF


Which is somewhat ironic since it uses the same game engine and game mechanics as Unleashed's daytime levels. If you like Generations, then you might like Sonic Colors too. The wisps aren't nearly as gimmicky as some of Sonic's other recent endeavors.

Speaking of less than loved, more recent Sonic games, dare I mention it: Sonic '06. Sonic and Shadow's games were so horrifyingly broken, retarded, and glitchy as hell, it's easy to overlook the games one redeeming experience. If you can push the typical Sonic "RACE to the goal" mentality out of your mind, Silver's game is surprisingly decent and rewarding, albeit misunderstood. Simple game mechanics: block, throw, walk, jump, levitate. That's it! No rails to mysteriously fall off of, no homing attack to miss it's intended target, no unresponsive vehicles to drive, no forced running sequences where you have absolutely no control over forward and/or aerial movement. It's a solid platformer in it's own right.


----------



## DW_ (Jan 10, 2012)

Generations is a good game, that's for certain. I'm hoping that things can only go up from here.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 11, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> Sonic 4: EP 2.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 11, 2012)

ah that cycle X3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 11, 2012)

Dimps is shit


----------



## Conker (Jan 11, 2012)

That Sonic Colors level at the very end is fucking balls


----------



## Conker (Jan 15, 2012)

DOUBLEPOAST 

Beat the game today. Got about seven hours in so far, though I still have tons of challenges left and red rings to get. Last boss was kind of stupid. Hell, last two bosses were kinda meh in that they were glitchy. The ending "twist" was really funny though and the game has a nice charm to it, even if the voices all make me upset and Sonic's friends are all terrible (save Knuckles and Tails) 

Easily a game I'll go back to to run through levels for fun.


----------



## DW_ (Jan 16, 2012)

Conker said:


> DOUBLEPOAST
> 
> Beat the game today. Got about seven hours in so far, though I still have tons of challenges left and red rings to get. Last boss was kind of stupid. Hell, last two bosses were kinda meh in that they were glitchy. The ending "twist" was really funny though and the game has a nice charm to it, even if the voices all make me upset and Sonic's friends are all terrible (save Knuckles and Tails)
> 
> Easily a game I'll go back to to run through levels for fun.



>mfw you call silver terrible

reallybitch.jpg


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 16, 2012)

TheDW said:


> >mfw you call silver terrible
> 
> reallybitch.jpg



 But silver _*IS*_ terrible.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jan 16, 2012)

I want to get a better computer first, once that's done this game is one of the first I want to get.


----------



## Mutations2000 (Jan 16, 2012)

Sonic Generations is the best thing to happen to the Sonic the Hedgehog series since Sonic Adventure.  Period.  I still haven't played it, because my older brother's been hogging the gaming area to play both SA2 and Sonic Generations, and when I do have access to it, I always play Skylanders.


Also, I say that all of Sonic's friends who first appeared after SA2 are awful.  Also, Charmy.  I have no idea why they decided to bring that little fucktard back.  He should've died with the Sega Genesis era.


----------



## SinakkroKrez (Jan 16, 2012)

I loved Sonic Generations. So much fun. I liked playing as Classic Sonic best, the nostalgia. ^.^
So bad it was a bit short, but oh well. Sonic's history isn't really all that long in the primary game line. The only game I enjoyed as much as this was Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit and Shadow the Hedgehog. I mean, he used guns in that game!


----------



## DW_ (Jan 16, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> But silver _*IS*_ terrible.



No, his debut game is. Seperate the character from the game. He actually has a ton of potential provided Sonic Team doesn't fuck up again.


----------



## Conker (Jan 16, 2012)

SinakkroKrez said:


> I loved Sonic Generations. So much fun. I liked playing as Classic Sonic best, the nostalgia. ^.^
> So bad it was a bit short, but oh well. Sonic's history isn't really all that long in the primary game line. The only game I enjoyed as much as this was Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit and *Shadow the Hedgehog. I mean, he used guns in that game!*


Which is why that game is terrible.

I clocked in around seven hours, so that's not too bad for a Sonic game. Hell, the old Genesis games could be beaten fairly shortly if you knew the levels well enough. I still have other side stuff to do as well, so this game could easily last another three. Seems respectable to me.


----------



## Mutations2000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Holy sweet Jesus, I finally had a chance to play Sonic Generations.  It was so freaking epic!  The rumbling of the controller every time I smashed an enemy to pieces was so satisfying!


----------

